# Powerhead For 55g



## Launer (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey I have been considering getting a powerhead for my 55g because I heard they are all fairly inexpensive and would be good for the fish. How exactly do they help the fish? And what would someone recommend for my tank? I have 5 2.5in rbp's.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

A powerhead is used to create underwater current and water flow in your tank. Helps distribute heated water, and moves dead spots around for filtration. And you're fish will enjoy, and probably benefit having a current to swim in, since that is basically all they do in the wild. I would recommend buying a Hydor Koralia Nano 425. They are very slim and sleek looking, and the 425 rated for 28-50g tanks. Because you're fish are still relatively small, this won't be over kill for them. The next size up is the Nano 900. But either way, the nano is the way to go. Your reds will love it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i would go ahead and get something a little bigger then the nano. yes it works but even the smallest of reds can handle the flow so its ok to add a little extra. reds grow so fast its almost a waste to get a powerhead that small for a 4ft tank.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Tensa said:


> i would go ahead and get something a little bigger then the nano. yes it works but even the smallest of reds can handle the flow so its ok to add a little extra. reds grow so fast its almost a waste to get a powerhead that small for a 4ft tank.


True.. You might as well get something you might be able to upgrade with when they outgrow your 55.

Check this site out.. I've never ordered from here, but their prices seem cheap on these Hydor's


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id recomend a hydor 3-4. IMO a Hnano would be a waste of money. I used to have a H nano for my old 10g reef and I currently have a K1 for my 15g and a K4 for my 125g. Ive also has the K4 on my 65g and its not over powering. I suggest just let them get another inch or two size then get a K4.


----------



## Launer (Jan 29, 2011)

So what range of gph should I consider?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

id say 750-1200


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

How big are these power heads? Do they stand out in the tank alot or will they blend in? Any Pic's?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Joe.G said:


> How big are these power heads? Do they stand out in the tank alot or will they blend in? Any Pic's?


 They arn't overly small but if you put it in a back corner it stays out of the way fine. With a black background they will blend in farily well. One reason I liek them over other powereheads is becasue they are more rounded then other boxy powerheads


----------



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

if u have money look at a mp-10 there flow is crazy. i have a mp40 on my 75g sw tank and they are variable 500-3500 gph. i can create a 1.5 inch wave with it.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

The MPs look nice but everywhere I look it says there no longer avaialbe


----------



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

what sites u checking out. gotta look at mostly saltwater sites. you could even get a used one a bit cheaper. they hold their value though. i bought my mp40 on a black friday sale for 340 shipped which is a steal and i could sell it right now 2 years old for that same price.


----------



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

aquacave.com has mp-10 for 219.00 and its flow is 200-1575 gph


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

i just check amazon n a few others that popped up on google. that is a little steep.


----------



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

it is but there is now pump in the tank just the wet side. most powerheads that push alot of water are very big and ugly and take up alot of room. all you would have is a 3 inch part in the water. its all what you prefer. like i said if u have the money... plus you can adjust the flow if its not enough or too much.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone have picks of Power heads in there tanks?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

My tank

The tank is 125g. The eggcrate divider is just over 4ft from the left. The powerhead in the pic is a hydor koralia 4 (1200gph) that i got mayby 2-3 years ago.


----------

